# FloridaHaunters M & T 2009 #3



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

LOL I've updated the website to relay the information about the make and take as well. Hope to see y'all there!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

My side of the state!
WooHoo!


----------



## brushe (Jul 22, 2008)

Well I am getting excited! Almost here. This is my finished tombstone fo what we will be building that day. Hope to see you guys there.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Ive never been to one of these, I live in Pinellas County, so NPR is about an hour or slightly less from me. Im going to the FL Haunters webby to see if theres more info. I would love to learn how to use ceiling fan motors, or pretty much anything. I guess I need to know what to bring to make anything, lol. Going to look at the other webby now. :3


----------



## brushe (Jul 22, 2008)

kittyvibe you are welcome to come. It is a lot of fun and you don't have to know anything about motors. It is a chance for people to get together and learn and share ideas. We are also going to do some sand casting. We do a meet and greet, show and tell where. Different folks bring some of the props they have made, not everyone. Some people are just getting started. But If you have the chance, do come. The m&t's move to different places around the state. So this one is close to. I think the one in September is in St Augustine.


----------

